# Pathfinder Star Trek



## Morrus (Nov 26, 2013)

*UPDATE: PDF now attached to this post.*

[h=3]Contents[/h]
This thread assumes you are already familiar with the setting.  You should also grab the free SANTIAGO Player's Guide, which contains sci-fi rules for Pathfinder (ignore the default setting stuff).  The following should be viewed as additional to that information.  One major feature of ST in Pathfinder is that Hero Points are replaced by an expendable resource called "Technobabbles", which take the narrative place that magic holds in a fantasy game.


Races/Species; Psionics; Mind Meld (this post) 
Weapons 
Tricorders, Transporters, Replicators 
Vulcan Nerve Pinch 
Technobabble 
Sickbay 
Resources & Generators 
Warp Speeds & Travel 
*Bestiary:*
Klingon Soldier, Klingon Captain 
Gorn Warrior 
Ferengi Scavenger 
Borg Drone 
Romulan Operative 
 
Character Classes & Archetypes 


There's no section on skills and feats here (although a couple of new feats are introduced, as is one new skill) because you should use the skills and feats directly from the free SANTIAGO Player's Guide, which also includes new classes and archetypes, along with some changes to ranged combat rules for use in a sci-fi environment.
 [h=3]Races/Species[/h]
Just playing around with some ideas.  This is rough musings and notes only.  If you're using Tapatalk on your phone or tablet, I used coloured tables in this thread, so Tapatalk won't display them correctly.  Switch to the web view instead.


             Species             STR             DEX             CON             INT             WIS             CHA             SIZE/SP             PSIONIC             Special             Andorian
             +2


             -2             M/30'             No             Antennae, Cold PlanetBajoran




+2
M/30'NoRebels                         Betazoid



             +2             +2             M/30'             Yes             EmpathicCaitan

+2-2



M/35'NoNight             Vision, Acrobatic, Fast             Cardassian




             +2             M/30'             NoInterrogatorsFerengi
-2




+2
S/30'
No
Glib, Small, Over-sized Ears
Gorn
+4-2+2


L/25'NoLarge,             Slow, Natural Armor, Natural Weapons             Klingon             +2
             +2
             -2             -2             M/30'             No             Intimidating,             Weapon Training, FerocityOrion

+2

-2+2M/30'NoTraders                         Romulan
             +2
             +2
             -2             M/30'             Anti             Cunning,             Intuitive, SpycraftTellarite


+2

-2M/30'NoBelligerent, Fortitude                         Vulcan             +2

             +2
             -2             M/30'             Yes             Superior             Senses, Logical
 *Andorians*
Andorians are a blue-skinned, warlike race from an icy planet.


+2 Dexterity, -2 Charisma. Andorians are martially skilled and dextrous, but abrasive. 
Antennae: Andorians gain a +4 species bonus on Perception skill checks due to their sensitive antennae. 
Medium: Andorians are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size. 
Cold Planet: Andorians come from an icy planet, and get a +2 Fort save bonus against cold-related effects. 
 
*Bajoran*
Bajorans are a stubborn, humanoid race recently occupied by the Cardassians.


+2 Wisdom: Bajorrans are cunning and deeply spiritual, but otherwise very similar to humans. 
Medium: Bajorans are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size. 
Rebels: Years of fighting the occupation by the Cardassians has given Bajorans a +2 racial bonus to Stealth checks. 

*Betazoids*
Betazoids are empathic humanoids from Betazed. They often serve as counsellors and advisors, and are known for their telepathic prowess.


+2 Wisdom, +2 Charisma: Betazoids are empathic and charismatic. 
Medium: Betazoids are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size. 
Psionic:  Betazoids always treat Psionics as a class skill. 
Empathic: Betazoids gain a +2 racial bonus to Sense Motive checks. 
 
*Caitians*
  Caitians are dextrous feline aliens.


+2 Dexterity, -2 Constitution 
Medium: Caitians are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size. 
Night Vision: Caitians can see in the dark up to 60 ft. 
Acrobatic: Caitians gain a +2 racial bonus to Acrobatics checks. 
Fast: Caitians have a base  speed of 35'. 
 
*Cardassians*
  Cardassians are cruel and sly, but can be very charismatic when needed.


+2 Charisma: Cardassians are slyly charming. 
Medium: Cardassians are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size. 
Interrogators: Cardassians grow up alert to Bajoran subterfuge. They gain a +2 racial bonus to Sense Motive checks. 

*Ferengi*
Ferengi are short, mercenary humanoids who excel at trade.



-*2 Strength, +2 Charisma:* Ferengi are physically weak, but are glib and persuasive. 
*Small:* Ferengi are Small creatures and thus gain a +1 size bonus to their AC, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, a –1 penalty to their CMB and CMD, and a +4 size bonus on Stealth checks. 
*Glib:* Ferengi always consider Appraise, Bluff, Diplomacy, and Sense Motive as class skills.  In addition, they receive a +2 racial bonus to any use of these skills. 
*Over-Sized Ears:* Ferengi have freakishly large ears capable of picking up even the smallest sounds. Ferengi gain a +4 bonus on Perception checks. 

*Gorn*
Gorn are large bipedal lizards.


+4 Strength, +2 Constitution, -2 Dexterity:  Gorn are large and powerful, but slow and clumsy. 
Large: Gorn are Large creatures. 
Slow: Gorn move at 25' per round. 
Natural Armor: Gorn have tough scaly skin, granting them a +2 natural armor bonus. 
Natural Weapons: Gorn possess natural claw attacks that inflict 1d4 points of damage on a successful hit. This is a primary attack, or a secondary attack if the Gorn wields a manufactured weapon. 
 
*Klingons*
Klingons are hardy warriors with a strong code of honor and an obsession with combat.


+2 Strength, +2 Constitution, -2 Wisdom, -2 Charisma: Klingons and strong and tough, but lack common sense or social skills. 
Medium: Klingons are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size. 
Intimidating: Klingons receive a +2 racial bonus on Intimidate skill checks due to their fearsome nature. 
Weapon Training: Their combat-oriented upbringing ensures that Klingons are automatically proficient in all martial weapons, as well as the bat'leth. 
Ferocity: Once per day, when a Klingon is brought below 0 hit points but not killed, he can fight on for one more round as if disabled. At the end of his next turn, unless brought to above 0 hit points, he immediately falls unconscious and begins dying. 
 
*Orions*
Orions are green-skinned humanoids, often found as traders or privateers.


Dexterity +2, Charisma +2, Wisdom -2.  Orions are quick and charming, but impulsive. 
Medium: Orions are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size. 
Traders: Orions always consider Appraise to be a class skill. Furthermore, they gain a +2 racial bonus to all Appraise checks. 

*Romulans*
Romulans are cunning strategists related to the Vulcans.


+2 Dexterity, +2 Intelligence, -2 Charisma: Romulans are skilled warriors and cunning tacticians. 
Medium: Romulans are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size. 
Cunning: Romulans are superb tacticians and gain +2 to their initiative rolls. 
Intuitive: Romulans gain a +2 racial bonus to Sense Motive checks. 
Spycraft: Romulans gain a +2 racial bonus to Diplomacy checks used to gather information. 
Anti-psionic: Somehow the psionic potential of their close Vulcan cousins is not present in Romulans.  In fact, the opposite is true; they are extremely unsuited to psionics.  They gain a +2 bonus to saving throw vs. psionics, but can never have a Psionics skill score of more than 0. 
 
*Tellarites*
Pig faced humanoids, belligerant and ready to argue.


+2 Constitution, -2 Charisma.  Tellarites are tough and unpleasant. 
Medium: Tellarites are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size. 
Belligerent: Tellarites gain a +2 racial bonus to Intimidate checks. 
Fortitude: Tellarites gain a +4 racial bonus to Fort saves vs. poison. 

*Vulcans*
Vulcans are stoic, logical, and intellectual aliens who view emotion as a weakness.  Governed by logic, Vulcans also exhibit more psionic potential than many species.  Vulcans have a yellow/green complexion, pointed ears, and arched eyebrows.  They are typiclly immaculately groomed.


+2 Strength, +2 Intelligence, -2 Charisma: Vulcans are strong and intelligent, but very aloof. 
Medium: Vulcans are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size. 
Psionic: Vulcans always treat Psionics as a class skill. 
Superior Senses: Vulcans gain a +2 racial bonus to Perception checks to hear sounds. 
Logical: The keen Vulcan logic gives them a +2 racial bonus to knowledge checks. However, this same truant means they find it hard to lie, and so they suffer a -2 racial penalty to Bluff checks. 


*Android*
Androids are extremely rare (even unique) and are presented separately to the rest of the alien species list.

*+4 Strength, -2 Wisdom, -4 Charisma:* Androids are very strong, but can be naive.  They have trouble with emotions, which is reflected in their low Charisma scores. 
Construct: Androids are constructs.  However, their Hit Die, BAB, skill points, and saves are dtermined by class as normal. 
No Emotion: Their lack of emotions means that Androids take a -4 racial penealty to Sense Motive checks. 
Medium: Androids are Medium creatures with no bonuses or penalties for size. 
No Psionics: Androids always have a Psionics skill score of 0, cannot use psionics, and cannot be affected by telepathic psionic abilities. 

 *[h=3]Psionics[/h]*
Magic doesn't exist; but psionics certainly do.  Some races exhibit more psionic ability than others.  Psionics are – primarily – of a telepathic or empathic nature, although more powerful abilities including telekineis have been recorded.  These rules only address the former.  Psionics are associated with psionic energy, which can bet detected by tricorders.

*Psionics (Wis): *Psionics is a new skill.  It is NOT a class skill for any race unless their racial entry specifically notes it, in which case it counts as a class skill no matter what class the character is.

 The DC of a psionics skill check is typically 10 + the target's WILL save plus or minus a modifier depending on the attempted ability.


*Ability**Modifier*Sense             emotion (empathy)+0             Read             surface thoughts             -2Read             inner thoughts/secrets-5             Instil             suggestion             -2
                 The difficulty is also affected by range and similarity of species.


*Situation**Modifier*Touch*+2             Per             5 ft. distance             -2Different             species-2             Greatly             different species**             -5Per             additional target-2
 *Requires Touch AC attack unless the target is willing.
 **The GM will apply this penalty if appropriate.  It does not stack with the -2 for different species.

_
*Example: *Mr. Spock has a psionics skill of  12.   Locked in a cell, he is trying to instill the suggestion that the cell door is unlocked in th two human guards outside.  The guards' WILL save is +4, so the target DC is 14 +2 (instill suggestion) +2 (5' distance) +2 (different species) +2 (one additional target) = 22.  He need to roll 10 on 1d20 to instill the suggestion in their minds._


*New Feat: Mind Meld [Racial; Vulcan]*
*Prequisites:* Vulcan race, Psionics skill ranks 4
*Benefit: *When in physical contact with your target, you gain a +4 bonus to psionics checks.  
*Special: *You may only use this feat with a single target.
 
*New Feat: Empathy [Racial; Betazoid]*
*Prequisites:* Betazoid race, Psionics skill ranks 4
*Benefit: *You do not suffer range penalties when using the Sense Emotion aspect of the Psionics skill.
*Special: *You must still have line of sight, although this may be via a viewscreen.


----------



## HRSegovia (Nov 27, 2013)

Looks like it would work VERY well.  You may need to add:

- Skills

or go broader with

- Proficiencies <-works best with current system

or go broader with

- Classes

... this would be to incorporate the innate abilities with being a security officer, science officer, ensign, communications officer, engineering, etc.  Abilities such as piloting the ship, targeting weaponry, bypassing enemy defenses, etc.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm thinking archetypes, plus a couple of new classes. Plus a magic skills replaced with technological ones which fill much the same role. I've been playing witha qui pent and weapons, too (I have a Pathfinder sci-fi weapons PDF in the downloads section, so I was kinda working off that as a base).


----------



## Morrus (Nov 27, 2013)

Here's a rough attempt at some weapons.  These would be used IN ADDITION to the existing Pathfinder sci-fi ranged weapons (see SANTIAGO web enhancement here).

*Phaser* A  PHoton mASER (or PHASed Energy Rectification) is a common directed-energy weapon used in Federation space.  They come in a variety of sizes and types, from hand-held pistols and rifles to starship-mounted batteries, and are typically adjustable in both width and output.  Phasers can also be set to “overload” which creates a blast of up to a 150-ft radius.  Small-arms phasers come in a variety of types as listed in the weapons table below.  There are a variety of models of phaser (both pistol and rifle) but they all share the same stats.*
Stun Setting:* All small-arm phaser weapons can be set to “stun”. This changes the damage type to non-lethal.​ 
*Disruptor* Easier to obtain than the more hi-tech phaser, and favoured by a variety of races, a disruptor excites the molecular bonds of targets.  They are considered less elegant than phaser-based weapons, and their effects are described as thermal shock and blunt force, rather than the 'rapid nadion effect'. There are a variety of models of disruptor (both pistol and rifle) but they all share the same stats.
*Varon-T Disruptor*: Highly illegal, even in very permissive areas, literally tears the body apart at the molecular level from the inside out, resulting in a relatively slow and excruciating death by disintegration.  It shares the stats of a disruptor pistol, but continues to damage the target at a rate of 1d4 per round until a DC 15 Fort save (which can be attempted after each 1d4 damage is applied) is made.​ 
*Bat'leth *A bat'leth is a curved longsword, although typically used two-handed.  It has the properties of both sword and light shield (+1 AC). [Klingon]

*Teral'n* A teral'n is a polearm siimlar to a trident with retractable blades.  Variations include axe-heads. [Romulan]

*Lirpa *A lirpa is a wooden staff with a semicircular blade at one end and a metal bludgeon at the other. [Vulcan]

*D'k tahg*, *Mek'leth* These weapons are, respectively, daggers and short swords, and share their stats. One additional variation, the  Qutluch, is a ceremonial dagger used for assassination, and has a x3 critical modifer. [Klingon]


 *SIMPLE                 WEAPONS*                  Weapon                 Cost                 Damage                 (M)                 Critical                 Range                 Weight                 Type                 Special                 Phaser                 Pistol                 50                 Cr                 1d8                 (3d8**)                 x3                 80                 ft.                 1                 lb.                 Fire                 Sidearm*Disruptor                 Pistol40                 Cr1d8x260                 ft.1                 lb.FireSidearm* *MARTIAL                 WEAPONS*                  Weapon                 Cost                 Damage                 (M)                 Critical                 Range                 Weight                 Type                 Special                 Phaser                 Rifle                 120                 Cr                 1d10                 (4d10**)                 19-20/x2                 150                 ft.                 4                 lb.                 Fire
Disruptor                 Rifle100                 Cr1d1019-20/x2120                 ft.5                 lb.Fire
 *EXOTIC                 WEAPONS*                  Weapon                 Cost                 Damage                 (M)                 Critical                 Range                 Weight                 Type                 Special                 Bat'leth                 100                 Cr                 1d10                 x2                 -                 4                 lb.                 P/S
Energy                 Whip150                 Cr1d6x2-2                 lb.Forcedisarm,                 nonlethal, reach, trip                 Teral'n                 75                 Cr.                 1d6                 x2                 10                 ft.                 4                 lb.                 P                 brace                 Lirpa                 100                 Cr                 1d6                 x2                 -                 4                 lb.                 S/B

 * Weapons designated as Sidearms do not provoke AoO from adjacent opponents.
**The number in parenthesis refers to overload damage.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 27, 2013)

So I'm thinking about equipment.  I don't think a vast amount is necessary.  Tricorders are a staple, though.  Tricorders come in two varieties, granting skill bonuses.  I'm treating them simply as skill kits, though the bonuses are slightly higher than Pathfinder skill kits traditionally grant.  Both cost 100 Cr and weigh 1lb.

Tricorder (science): A science tricorder can be used for scanning and analysis.  They grant the user +2 to Knowledge and Perception checks.

Tricorder (medical): a medical tricorder is highly specialized.  It grants the user a +4 bonus to Heal checks.

An alternative approach is a magic item style approach using_ detect _spells.  Treating a tricorder as a rod (modifying the _rod of metal & mineral detection_)


*Tricorder (Science)*
Aura moderate tech; CL 9th; Slot none; Price 10,500 Cr; Weight 2 lbs.
*Description*
A  tricorder is valued by science officers and miners alike, for it pulses  and hums in the wielder's hand in the proximity of the specified  material. As the wearer aims the tricorder, the display indicates the  location and quantity of nearby concentrations of the material within 100  feet. Each operation requires a full-round action.  The user can choose any material, element, or energy type. Tricorders can alternatively scan for life forms, and are able to identify the type and number of life forms within range.  Additionally, a tricorder "stores" a bonus Technobabble which can be expended at any time.  Once expended, the Technobabble cannot be replaced without extensive diagnostic and maintenance routines which take 1d6 days.
*Construction**
Craft Rod, locate object; Cost 5,250 gp

  *Or non-magical equivalents.

[h=3]Transporters, Communicators, and Replicators[/h]
Much of the technology doesn't really need extensive rules, and is more story-based than, say, a weapon. However, GMs should be aware that ST common tech is gamechanging in nature.  While you can hand wave reasons why transporters or communicators aren't working, that becomes old pretty fast. For that reason, you'll need to adjust standard Pathfinder adventure styles to accommodate the fact that instantaneous transportation, communication, and matter replication is frequently available for free.

*Transporter*: it's a full-round action to operate a transporter. Normally it doesn't require a skill check, but certain conditions might make one necessary. A DC 10 Use Tech Device skill check is needed, with the following modifiers.


*Condition**Modifier*No communicator-2Moving Target-2Storms-2Ion Storm/Solar Flare-4Thick Rock-2Shielding-5Transporter pad at both ends+4
  Failure generally indicates an inability to get a transporter lock. While transporter accidents have been known to occur, they are extremely rare.

[h=3]Other Equipment[/h]

*Antigrav:* a small hand-held device used to move heavy objects; each can cancel about 220lbs of mass. Several may be combined for larger items, but they cannot produce a negative gravity effect. 
*Aqualantern:* 30' radius light for use underwater. 
*Belt Light:* 30' cone of light ahead of the wearer.  Does not require any hands. 
*Communicator:* enables instantaneous communication.  The same things which block transporters (above) have the same effect on communicators.  Using a communicator is a swift action.  The maximum range of a communicator is about 16,000 miles. 
*Earpiece Receiver:* used on starship bridges and engineering areas, these receivers allow for private reception of audio.  Often used by communications officers. 
*Environmental Suit: *a bit bulky, with a transparent helmet which allows 360-degree vision.  Provides 24 hour of survival in deep space, or hot, cold, or poisonous environments. Also grants a +1 armor AC bonus; max Dex bonus of 2. 
*Forcefield Box: *used to transport anti-matter; carried by two crewmen. 
*Life Support Belt:* provides air and temperature regulation for 4 hours, generating a faint yellow/green forcefield. 
*Universal Translator:* built into communicators, starship systems, and subcutaneous chips, this will translate most alien languages instantly.  It has a 95% chance of success with any new language, and 100% with any previously known language.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 28, 2013)

*Feat: Vulcan Nerve Pinch [combat]*
Prerequisites: Vulcan only; BAB +3
Benefit: You are able to perform the Vulcan Nerve Pinch combat  maneuver (see below).
 *Vulcan Nerve Pinch (combat maneuver)*
With a successful unarmed attack (CMB vs. CMD) you pinch a nerve in your target's neck. If you succeed, he falls unconscious for 2d4 minutes. Creatures with more than 4HD are immune to this maneuver, as are constructs. Unconscious creatures are helpless, and will not be woken by loud noises; slapping or wounding will wake the creature, however. Waking a creature is a standard action. Only humanoid creatures are affected by this maneuver. Attempting a Vulcan Nerve Pinch provokes an attack of opportunity.


*Condition**Modifier*Surprised-4Seen nerve pinch used recently+2Per previous attempt to nerve pinch+2
  The nerve pinch is based on the first-level spell, _sleep_, except that it: requires a combat maneuver attack roll; affects only one target; and can be used "at-will".


----------



## Morrus (Nov 28, 2013)

Technobabble is an important component of any ST game. The Technobabble Rule is in effect during any Pathfinder Star Trek game.


*Technobabble*
Technobabble is identical to the Hero Points rule found in the _Pathfinder Advanced Player's Guide_. They are renamed Technobabbles. You gain and spend Technobabbles in the same way that you would gain  and spend Hero Points.

When spending a Technobabble to gain a bonus, action, reroll, or other benefit, you must also roll on the Technobabble Generator. This provides your Technobabble. 

Some characters (scientists and engineers) gain Technobabbles faster  than others. They gain 2 or more Technobabbles per level instead of 1 and can spend them in additional ways.  Additionally, some items may be able to "store" a Technobabble and allow  it to be spent later.


   Technobabbles in a ST game are intended to be a little more front-and-center than Hero Points are in a regular Pathfinder game. Thematically, they partly occupy some of the narrative space that magic does in a fantasy setting. GMs should not be reluctant to hand them out.

Some sample Technobabbles:


Recollimate the Atmospheric Data Capacitor!
Oscillate the Astrophysical Data Discriminator!
Resonate the Modulated Frequency Discriminator!
Induce the Rapid Artificial Coupling!
Reverse the Transwarp Baryon Relay!


*New Feat: Technobabble Master*
Prerequisite: Intelligence 14+
Benefit: You gain one additional Technobabble per level.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 28, 2013)

A fully-equipped Starfleet sickbay is a wondrous thing. It's the equivalent of having a high-level cleric on call. A sickbay can heal wounds and diseases, cure afflictions, and even bring people back from 'death'.*  Easily available sickbays do reduce the chance of character death; this is OK.

Sickbays have levels much like Pathfnder clerics do. This determines what facilities are available, what resources are present, and what capabilities the sickbay has. Think of a sickbay like an NPC cleric.  Because the procedures available are level-dependent, it might sometimes be necessary to locate a higher-rated facility for certain medical situatons.

A sickbay is assumed to be staffed with medical officers - this includes fully trained doctors and nurses.


*Sickbay*
A sickbay has access to cleric conjuration (healing) spells available to it's level. The sickbay uses the standard spells per day table that clerics use, but can only use spells designated as conjuration (healing). The limited number per day represents shipboard resources, staffing levels, and the like. The bonus spells depend on the Wisdom score of the Chief Medical Officer in charge of the sickbay. This is better if it's a PC, but it doesn't have to be.

Typically a large cruiser will have a level 9+ sickbay. A smaller scout might have a level 5 sickbay. A dilapidated merchant ship may have only a level 1 sickbay.

Note that the sickbay only gets the spells per day of a cleric. It does NOT gain a cleric's other abilities, such as channeling energy, domains, etc. Medical efforts in a sickbay are technological in nature, and do not require any divine source like that of a cleric. These efforts are referred to as "procedures".

A sickbay gives a circumstance bonus equal to its level or the Heal ranks of the practitioner (whichever is less) to any Heal checks made within it.  So a character with 3 ranks in Heal cannot get more than a +3 bonus, even in a higher rated facility.
     *Note that actual resurrection is not possible. Where a character is 'resurrected' he/she was in fact in a near-death state such as a coma.

Standard Procedure List:*0: _Stabilize_
1: _Cure Light Wounds_
2: _Cure Moderate Wounds, Delay Poison, Remove Paralysis, Restoration (Lesser)_
3: _Cure Serious Wounds, Remove Blindness/Deafness, Remove Disease_
4: _Cure Critical Wounds, Neutralize Poison, Restoration_
5: _Breath of Life, Cure Light Wounds (Mass), Raise Dead_
6: _Cure Moderate Wounds (Mass), Heal_
7: _Cure Serious Wounds (Mass), Regenerate, Restoration (Greater), Resurrection_
8: _Cure Critical Wounds (Mass)_
9: _Heal (Mass), True Resurrection
_​
*Note that other procedures may exist.

[h=3]Facility Procedures Per Day[/h]

*Level
**0th
**1st
**2nd
**3rd
**4th
**5th
**6th
**7th
**8th
**9th
**Example Facility*1st31————————
2nd42————————Orion Privateer3rd421———————
4th432———————Private Yacht5th4321——————Scout Vessel6th4332——————
7th44321—————
8th44332—————
9th444321————Constitution Class Cruiser10th444332————
11th4444321———
12th4444332———Medical Ship13th44444321——
14th44444332——
15th444444321—Major Starbase16th444444332—
17th4444444321
18th4444444332
19th4444444433
20th4444444444

   Bonus procedures per day based on CMO's Wisdom score:


*Wisdom
**0th
**1st
**2nd
**3rd
**4th
**5th
**6th
**7th
**8th
**9th
*12–13—1————————14–15—11———————16–17—111——————18–19—1111—————20–21—21111————22–23—221111———24–25—2221111——
 [h=3]A Recap of the Heal Skill[/h]
As mentioned above, a sickbay grants a circumstance bonus to Heal checks equal to its level or to the Heal ranks of the practitioner (whichever is lower).  The bonus granted by a Healer's kit does NOT stack with this bonus.

*Check*: The DC and effect of a Heal check depend on the task you attempt.



*Task
**DC*First aid15Long-term care15Treat wounds from caltrops, _spike growth,_ or _spike stones_15Treat deadly wounds20Treat poisonPoison's save DCTreat diseaseDisease's save DC
 _
First Aid_: You usually use first aid to  save a dying character. If a character has negative hit points and is  losing hit points (at the rate of 1 per round, 1 per hour, or 1 per  day), you can make him stable. A stable character regains no hit points  but stops losing them. First aid also stops a character from losing hit  points due to effects that cause bleed (see Conditions for rules on bleed damage).

_
Long-Term Care_: Providing long-term  care means treating a wounded person for a day or more. If your Heal  check is successful, the patient recovers hit points or ability score  points lost to ability damage at twice the normal rate: 2 hit points per  level for a full 8 hours of rest in a day, or 4 hit points per level  for each full day of complete rest; 2 ability score points for a full 8  hours of rest in a day, or 4 ability score points for each full day of  complete rest.


You can tend to as many as six patients at a time. You need a few  items and supplies (bandages, salves, and so on) that are easy to come  by in settled lands. Giving long-term care counts as light activity for  the healer. You cannot give long-term care to yourself.

_
Treat Wounds from Caltrops, Spike Growth, or Spike Stones_: A creature wounded by stepping on a caltrop moves at half normal speed. A successful Heal check removes this movement penalty. A creature wounded by a _spike growth_ or _spike stones_ spell must succeed on a Reflex save or take injuries that reduce his speed by one-third. Another  character can remove this penalty by taking 10 minutes to dress the  victim's injuries and succeeding on a Heal check against the spell's  save DC.

_
Treat Deadly Wounds_: When  treating deadly wounds, you can restore hit points to a damaged  creature. Treating deadly wounds restores 1 hit point per level of the  creature. If you exceed the DC by 5 or more, add your Wisdom modifier (if positive) to this amount. A creature can only benefit from  its deadly wounds being treated within 24 hours of being injured and  never more than once per day. You must expend two uses from a healer's  kit to perform this task. You take a –2 penalty on your Heal skill check  for each use from the healer's kit that you lack.


_Treat Poison_: To treat poison means to  tend to a single character who has been poisoned and who is going to  take more damage from the poison (or suffer some other effect). Every  time the poisoned character makes a saving throw against the poison, you  make a Heal check. If your Heal check exceeds the DC of the poison, the  character receives a +4 competence bonus on his saving throw against  the poison.

_
Treat Disease_: To treat a disease means  to tend to a single diseased character. Every time the diseased  character makes a saving throw against disease effects, you make a Heal  check. If your Heal check exceeds the DC of the disease, the character  receives a +4 competence bonus on his saving throw against the disease.

*
Action*: Providing first aid, treating a wound, or treating  poison is a standard action. Treating a disease or tending a creature  wounded by a _spike growth_ or _spike stones_ spell takes 10  minutes of work. Treating deadly wounds takes 1 hour of work. Providing  long-term care requires 8 hours of light activity.

*
Try Again*: Varies. Generally speaking, you can't try a  Heal check again without witnessing proof of the original check's  failure. You can always retry a check to provide first aid, assuming the  target of the previous attempt is still alive.

*
Special*: A character with the Self-Sufficient feat gets a bonus on Heal checks.


A healer's kit gives you a +2 circumstance bonus on Heal checks.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 28, 2013)

I have a bunch of generators which would be useful in a Star Trek game.


Star Trek Crowdmembers - fill up a Star Trek bar or street. 
Spaceship Creator - generates a starship, captain, cargo, description, and more. 
World Log - generates an M class planet. 
World Generator - this time using the _Stars Without Number_ system. 
Random Space Radio Chatter - useful in the vicinity of a planet, star base, or space station. 
Technobabble Generator - as mentioned above. 
Alien Race Generator - creates a random _Pathfinder_ alien race should you wish to play an uncommon alien species. 

The following PDFs are also very useful.


SANTIAGO adventure path player's guide. Ignore the stuff about the default setting and the AP, and concentrate on the rules for Pathfinder in space - it has archetypes, weapons, equipment, feats, classes, etc. all of which can be used directly here. This threadworms best as a mind of "add-on" to that PDF. 
Pathfinder Sci-fi Ranged Weapons. A bunch of sci-fi weapons for futuristic settings. Starfleet may use phasers, but that doesn't mean everybody else does! 
Warp Speeds. This short document details warp factors, distances, and travel times (same as the info in the post below).


----------



## Morrus (Nov 28, 2013)

Warp speed was recalibrated to a 1-10 scale (with 10 being infinite speed) between TOS and TNG. This document uses the older TOS scale which has no upper limit.  Note that speeds above Warp 10 on this scale are known as “transwarp speeds”; during the TOS era, only the USS Excelsior possesses an experimental transwarp drive. These become much more common later.

*1 parsec = 3.26 light years = 1 hex*​
This turns out to make Warp 7 very close to 1 day per light year, making it standard travel speed for long-range journeys.  With local variations and other factors taken into account, it's safe to say that Warp 7 is 1 day per light year.

On the main galactic map, 1 hex is one parsec.  Therefore travel from Earth to Vulcan (4 hexes) takes 3.47 days at Warp 7.

​


----------



## Morrus (Nov 28, 2013)

*Klingon Soldier CR 1/3*
*XP 135*
                 Klingon warrior 1
                 LE Medium humanoid
*Init* +0; Perception +0
*Defense*
*AC* 13, touch 10, flat-footed 13 (+3 armor)
*hp* 6 (1d10+1)
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +0, *Will* –1
*Defensive Abilities* ferocity
*Offense*
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* bat'leth +5 (1d10/x2)
*Ranged *disruptor pistol +1 (1d8/x2)
*Statistics*
*Str* 17, *Dex* 11, *Con* 12, *Int* 10, *Wis* 11, *Cha* 8
*Base* *Atk* +1; *CMB* +4; *CMD* 14
*Feats* Weapon Focus (bat'leth)
*Skills* Intimidate +4
*Languages* Standard, Klingon
*SQ* weapon familiarity
*Ecology*
*Environment *temperate hills, mountains, or underground
*Organization* solitary, gang (2–4),  squad (11–20 plus 2 sergeants of 3rd level and 1 leader of 3rd–6th  level), or band (30–100 plus 150% noncombatants plus 1 sergeant of 3rd  level per 10 adults, 1 lieutenant of 5th level per 20 adults, and 1  leader of 7th level per 30 adults)
*Treasure* NPC gear (klingon battle armor, bat'leth, disruptor pistol)


*Klingon Captain CR 4*
*XP 1200*
                 Klingon warrior 6
                 LE Medium humanoid
*Init* +0; Perception +5
*Defense*
*AC* 18, touch 10, flat-footed 18 (+8 armor)
*hp* 51 (6d10+12)
*Fort* +7, *Ref* +2, *Will* –3
*Defensive Abilities* ferocity
*Offense*
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* +2 bat'leth +12/+7 (1d10+2/x2)
*Ranged *+2 disruptor pistol +8 (1d8/x2)
*Statistics*
*Str* 17, *Dex* 11, *Con* 14, *Int* 10, *Wis* 12, *Cha* 10
*Base* *Atk* +6/+1; *CMB* +9; *CMD* 19
*Feats* Power Attack +4/-2, Toughness +6, Weapon Focus (bat'leth)
*Skills* Acrobatics -6, Bluff +2, Climb -3, Diplomacy +1, Escape Artist -6, Fly -6, Intimidate +9, Perception +5, Ride -6, Sense Motive +4, Stealth -6, Survival +3, Swim -3
*Languages* Standard, Klingon
*SQ* weapon familiarity
*Ecology*
*Environment *temperate hills, mountains, or underground
*Organization* solitary, gang (2–4),   squad (11–20 plus 2 sergeants of 3rd level and 1 leader of 3rd–6th   level), or band (30–100 plus 150% noncombatants plus 1 sergeant of 3rd   level per 10 adults, 1 lieutenant of 5th level per 20 adults, and 1   leader of 7th level per 30 adults)
*Treasure* NPC gear (+2 klingon superior battle armor, +2 bat'leth, +2 disruptor pistol)


----------



## Morrus (Nov 28, 2013)

*Gorn Warrior CR 3*
*XP 800*
                 CE Large humanoid (giant, reptilian)
*Init* –1; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision; Perception +5
*Defense*
*AC* 17, touch 8, flat-footed 17 (+4 armor, –1 Dex, +5 natural, –1 size)
*hp* 30 (4d8+12)
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +0, *Will* +3
*Offense*
*Speed* 25 ft.
*Melee* Gorn greatclub +7 (2d8+7) 
*Ranged* disruptor rifle +1 (1d10+5/19-20) 
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Statistics*
*Str* 21, *Dex* 8, *Con* 15, *Int* 6, *Wis* 10, *Cha* 7
*Base Atk* +3; *CMB* +9; *CMD* 18
*Feats* Iron Will, Toughness
*Skills* Climb +7, Perception +5
*Languages* Gorn
*Ecology*
*Environment* temperate or cold hills
*Organization* solitary, pair, gang (3–4), or family (5–16)
*Treasure* standard (Gorn armor, Gorn greatclub, disruptor rifle)


----------



## Morrus (Nov 28, 2013)

*Ferengi Scavenger CR 1/3*
*XP 135*
                 Ferengi warrior 1
                 N Small humanoid
*Init* +6; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft.;Perception +3
*Defense*
*AC* 15, touch 13, flat-footed 14 (+2 armor, +2 Dex, +1 size)
*hp* 6 (1d10+1)
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +2, *Will* –1
*Offense*
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* energy whip +2 (1d6)
*Ranged* disruptor pistol +4 (1d8)
*Statistics*
*Str* 11, *Dex* 15, *Con* 12, *Int* 10, *Wis* 9, *Cha* 15
*Base Atk* +1; *CMB* +0; *CMD* 12
*Feats* Improved Initiative
*Skills* Bluff +12, Sense Motive +6, Appraise +6, Diplomacy +12
*Languages* Standard, Ferengi
*Ecology*
*Environment* temperate forest and plains (usually coastal regions)
*Organization* gang (4–9)
*Treasure* NPC gear (kevlar armor, energy whip, disruptor pistol, other treasure)


----------



## Morrus (Nov 28, 2013)

*Borg Drone CR 1/2*
*XP 200*
                 LE Medium humanoid
*Init* +0; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +0
*Defense*
*AC* 12, touch 10, flat-footed 12 (+2 natural)
*hp* 12 (2d8+3)
*Fort* +0, *Ref* +0, *Will* +3
*SD:* Adaptive
*Offense*
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* slam +4 (1d6+4)
*Ranged* disruptor rifle +1 (1d10/19-20)
*Statistics*
*Str* 17, *Dex* 10, *Con* —, *Int* —, *Wis* 10, *Cha* 10
*Base* *Atk* +1; *CMB* +4; *CMD* 14
*Feats* Toughness
*Special Qualities* staggered
*Ecology*
*Environment *any
*Organization* any
*Treasure* none

_Staggered (Ex): _Borg have poor reflexes and can only perform a single move action or standard action each round. A Borg can move up to its speed and attack in the same round as a charge action.

_Adaptive (Ex):_ Borg are able to adapt their shielding to new attacks, rendering them ineffective. Whenever they receive damage, roll 1d6.  On a roll of 6, the Borg (collectively) will have now adapted to that attack and will no longer suffer damage from it.  The attack is a specific type (e.g. Starfleet phasers, or Orion disruptors).  This does not apply to normal physical damage of the piercing, slashing, and bludgeoning type.  It is possible to reset this resistance to a specific attack by spending a Technobabble (in which case the attacker will "cycle the photon frequencies" or something similar).

[h=3]Creating a Borg[/h]
The Borg are known for their ability to assimilate other creatures. "Borg" is an acquired template that can be added to any corporeal creature, referred to hereafter as the base creature.                 

*Challenge Rating*: This depends on the creature's new total number of Hit Dice, as follows:


*HD
**CR**XP*1/21/85011/410021/22003–414005–626007–838009–1041,20011–1251,60013–1662,40017–2073,20021–2484,80025–2896,400
 *
Alignment*: Always lawful evil.
*
Type*: The creature's type remains the same. It uses all  the base creature's statistics and special abilities except as noted  here.

*Armor Class*: Natural armor is based on the Borg's size:


*Borg Size
**Natural Armor Bonus*Tiny or smaller+0Small+1Medium+2Large+3Huge+4Gargantuan+7Colossal+11
 *
Hit Dice*: Drop HD gained from class levels (minimum of 1)  and change racial HD to d8s. Borg gain a number of additional HD as  noted on the following table.


*Borg Size
**Bonus Hit Dice*Tiny or smaller—Small or Medium+1 HDLarge+2 HDHuge+4 HDGargantuan+6 HDColossal+10 HD
Borg use their Charisma modifiers to determine bonus hit points (instead of Constitution).

*Saves*: Base save bonuses are Fort +1/3 HD, Ref +1/3 HD, and Will +1/2 HD + 2.

*Defensive Abilities*: Borg lose their defensive  abilities and gain all of the qualities and immunities granted by the Borg template . Borg gain the Adaptive special defense (see below).
*
Speed*: Winged Borg can still fly, but maneuverability  drops to clumsy.  Retain all other movement types.
*
Attacks*: A Borg retains all the natural weapons,  manufactured weapon attacks, and weapon proficiencies of the base  creature. It also gains a slam attack that deals damage based on the Borg 's size, but as if it were one size category larger than its  actual size.

*Special Attacks*: A Borg retains none of the base creature's special attacks.

*Abilities*: Str +2, Dex –2. A zombie has no Con or Int score, and its Wis and Cha become 10.

*BAB*: A Borg's base attack is equal to 3/4 its Hit Dice.

*Skills*: A Borg has no skill ranks.

*Feats*: A Borg loses all feats possessed by the base creature, and does not gain feats as its Hit Dice increase, but it does gain Toughness as a bonus feat.

*Special Qualities*: A Borg loses most special qualities  of the base creature. It retains any extraordinary special qualities  that improve its melee or ranged attacks. A Borg gains the following  special qualities:

_Staggered (Ex)_: Borg have poor  reflexes and can only perform a single move action or standard action  each round. A Borg can move up to its speed and attack in the same  round as a charge action.

_Adaptive (Ex):_ Borg are able to adapt their shielding to new  attacks, rendering them ineffective. Whenever they receive damage, roll  1d6.  On a roll of 6, the Borg (collectively) will have now adapted to  that attack and will no longer suffer damage from it.  The attack is a  specific type (e.g. Starfleet phasers, or Orion disruptors).  This does  not apply to normal physical damage of the piercing, slashing, and  bludgeoning type.  It is possible to reset this resistance to a specific  attack by spending a Technobabble (in which case the attacker will  "cycle the photon frequencies" or something similar).


----------



## Morrus (Nov 28, 2013)

*Romulan Operative CR 1/3*
*XP 135*
                 Romulan warrior 1
                 LE Medium humanoid
*Init* +4; Perception +2
*Defense*
*AC* 14, touch 12, flat-footed 13 (+2 armor, +2 Dex)
*hp* 5 (1d10)
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +2, *Will* –1; +2 vs. psionics
*Offense* 
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* ceremonial blade +2 (1d6/18–20)
*Ranged *disruptor pistol +3 (1d8)
*SQ* Poison use
*Statistics*
*Str* 11, *Dex* 15, *Con* 10, *Int* 10, *Wis* 9, *Cha* 10
*Base* *Atk* +1; *CMB* +1; *CMD* 13
*Feats* Weapon Finesse
*Skills* Perception +2, Stealth +2; Sense Motive +4; *Racial Modifiers* +2 Sense Motive
*Languages* Standard, Romulan
*SQ* poison use
*Ecology*
*Environment *any
*Organization* pair, squad (3–4), patrol (5–8), or war party (10–40)
*Treasure* NPC Gear (light armor, ceremonial blade, disruptor pistol, poison [2  doses], 3d6 Cr, other treasure)

_Poison Use (Ex)_ Romulans are skilled in  the use of poison and never risk accidentally poisoning themselves. Romulans  favor an insidious toxin that causes its victims to lapse into  unconsciousness—this poison allows them to capture enemies with great  ease._ Romulan Poison_—injury; _save _Fort DC 13; _frequency _1/minute for 2 minutes; _initial effect_ unconsciousness for 1 minute; _secondary effect_ unconsciousness for 2d4 hours; _cure_ 1 save.


----------



## HRSegovia (Nov 28, 2013)

Cheese`n'rice!  Are you on workman's comp like me (or unemployment or disability)?  This is a lot of work!  Kudo's to you and your devotion!


----------



## Morrus (Nov 28, 2013)

The SANTIAGO Player's Guide provides a number of new classes and archetypes for sci-fi games.  If you do not intend to play a Starfleet officer, those classes and archetypes adequately cover the soldiers, smugglers, mercenaries, traders and more of the galaxy.  Feel free to use them exactly as shown.

[h=3]Starfleet Officers[/h]
Starfleet officers begin their careers in one of the following academic paths:


Engineering (Engineer class with Warp Engineer archetype) 
Sciences (Engineer class with Scientist archetype) 
Medical (Medic Class) 
Security (Rogue with Investigator archetype or Fighter with Soldier archetype) 
Intelligence (Rogue with Investigator archetype or Ninja with Operative archetype) 
 Most of the above are found in the SANTIAGO Player's Guide.  The two new Engineer archetypes (Warp Engineer and Scientist) can be found here.  [NOTE - TO DO].

They usually progress to department heads, and then a few select officers may go on to command a starship or starbase.


Collaborative Commander
It is recommended that none of the PCs be the ship captain or outrank the other PCs.  For this reason, the Collaborative Commander rule is used.  The captain (or other ranking officer) is an NPC.  The orders given by that NPC are precisely those decisions made by the PCs (unless you need a disobedience plot for narrative purposes).  So when the PCs decide to beam down to a planet, the Collaborative Commander ordered them to.  This way, the players are making all the decisions, but narratively they are following orders.

The players should be allowed to name and describe their Collaborative Commander.
    [h=3]Scientist [Engineer Archetype][/h]
Scientists have a more theoretical background than Engineers, although experimental scientists still have a very hands-on approach.  Most starships have a complement of scientists, including a Chief Science Officer.

*Class Skills & Skill Ranks:* as Engineer class.

*Technobabble:* From 2nd level, Scientists gain 2 Technobabbles per level instead of 1.  This ability replaces the Craft Explosives ability (and its subsequent stages). At 5th level this increases to 3 per level, at 13th level it increases to 4 per level, and at 20th level the Scientist gains 5 Technobabbles.

*Tricorder: *Scientists can obtain a great deal of information from the smallest amount of evidence.  Whether they are scanning DNA, mineral compositions, energy signatures, tachyon emissions, or anything else, these things reveal the secrets of the universe to the dedicated scientist.  The scientist can spend a Technobabble to use his tricorder or shipboard sensors to use the following procedures, based on his scientist level.  The Technobabble must be used to describe the activity.  This replaces the Red Button abilities.


*Scientist Level
**Procedures Available
*1-2Detect Poison, Guidance, Detect Life Forms (replaces Detect Evil/Good/Law/Chaos), Detect Secret Doors3-4Status, See Invisibility5-6Locate Object, Obscure Object, Clairaudience/Clairvoyance7-8Divination, Arcane Eye, Detect Scrying, Locate Creature9-10Commune, Scrying11-12Find the Path, True Seeing13-14Scrying (Greater)15+Dimensional Lock (affects transporters), Discern Location, Moment of Prescience


----------



## Morrus (Nov 28, 2013)

HRSegovia said:


> Cheese`n'rice!  Are you on workman's comp like me (or unemployment or disability)?  This is a lot of work!  Kudo's to you and your devotion!




Slow news week!


----------



## Morrus (Nov 28, 2013)

See the free SANTIAGO Player's Guide for changes to skills and new feats.


----------

